# Speaking of 'old'



## norgeskog (Apr 21, 2005)

SPEAKING OF 'OLD'  How many of these do you remember:

Headlight dimmer switches on the floor
Ignition switches on the dash board
Heaters mounted on the inside of the fire wall
Real ice boxes
Pant leg clips for bicycles without chain guards
Soldering irons you heat on a gas burner
Using hand signals for cars without turn signals

OLDER THAN DIRT QUIZ.  Count all the ones that you remember, NOT the ones you were told about.  Ratings at the end...  Ones I remember *bolded.*

*1.   Blackjack chewing gum *
*2.   Wax Coke-shaped bottlesd w/ colored sugar water*
*3.   Candy cigarettes*
*4.   Soda pop machines that dispensed glass bottles*
*5.   Coffee shops with tableside jukeboxes*
*6.   Home delivered milk in glass bottles w/cardboard stoppers*
*7.   Party telephone lines*
*8.   Newsreels before the movie*
9.   P.F. Flyers  _CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT THIS IS??_
*10. Butch wax*
*11. Telephone numbers with a word prefix (mine Osborne)*
*12. Peashooters*
*13. Howdy Doody*
*14. 45 RPM records*
*15. S&H green stamps*
*16. Hi-Fi's*
*17. Metal ice trays with levers*
*18. Mimeograph paper*
*19. Blue flashbulb on camera*
*20. Roller skate keys*
*21. Packards (my father had one)*
*22. Cork popguns*
*23. Drive-ins (movies)*
*24. Sutdebakers (father had one of these too)*
*25. Washtub ringers (brother got his tie caught in it)*

If you remembered:

0 - 5     you are still young
6 - 10   you are getting older
11 - 15  do not tell your age
16 - 20  you are getting there
21 - 25  You are OLDER THAN DIRT

(guess we all know what this makes me....


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm older than dirt - thanks for the reminder!!!!!!!!!!  P. F. Flyers if I recall were a brand of tennis shoes.  It's vague   (yea right) - but I think that's what they were.

OMG - I only missed 2 and I could just need a gentle reminder on both of them.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 21, 2005)

PF Flyers:








http://www.pfflyers.com/index.php


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2005)

BUT, they used to be just black and white - and norge!!!!  This is neither a joke nor a game - it's downright discouraging - I guess I'll have to add a forum titled - Things We Must Accept


----------



## Dove (Apr 21, 2005)

*I remember all of them with fond memories..*

*i have several green stamp books (and Blue Chip stamp books) in my kitchen drawer..still use the ice cube trays in the RV. They don't crack like the plastic ones do..*
*Still have my roller skates with Maple wheels on them in my skate case in the garage..White high top boots and a pair of Motoecycle boots with studds on them are out there too..All from the very early 50's.*
*I guess I'm older than the dirt that dirt sits on, LOL*


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 21, 2005)

I am older than dirt.....outside.

Inside I am a girl in my twenties, and can't understand why the mirror does not reflect this.


----------



## Raine (Apr 21, 2005)

Jeepers, Creepers, where did you those Sneakers?
Jeepers, Creepers, where did you get those shoes!


----------



## Spice1133 (Apr 22, 2005)

Yep, I remember all of them, and strips of paper with candy dots on them, monthly paperback westerns,  box cameras with a top on them to look in. THey sould have another category.  "Been there since creation".


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 22, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'm older than dirt - thanks for the reminder!!!!!!!!!! P. F. Flyers if I recall were a brand of tennis shoes. It's vague  (yea right) - but I think that's what they were.
> 
> OMG - I only missed 2 and I could just need a gentle reminder on both of them.


 
which two?


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 22, 2005)

Spice1133 said:
			
		

> Yep, I remember all of them, and strips of paper with candy dots on them, monthly paperback westerns, box cameras with a top on them to look in. THey sould have another category. "Been there since creation".


 
you are right spice. Glad I am not the only old fardht around here.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 22, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> BUT, they used to be just black and white - and norge!!!! This is neither a joke nor a game - it's downright discouraging - I guess I'll have to add a forum titled - Things We Must Accept


 
kitchennisse, I find now that the aging process is pretty great, that is after I figured out I liked the alternative even less.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 22, 2005)

Charlotte said:
			
		

> PF Flyers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
isn't that cute little red hightop a converse????


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2005)

Spice1133 said:
			
		

> Yep, I remember all of them, and strips of paper with candy dots on them, monthly paperback westerns, box cameras with a top on them to look in. THey sould have another category. "Been there since creation".


 Hey Spice, how about like me I was there when the EARTH was COOLING    
kadesma


----------



## fromagina (Apr 24, 2005)

I remembered every one.. and then some!  Remember Nash Metropolitans and Hudson Hornets?  

Bobby Benson of the B Bar B?  Big John and Sparkie?  Tubby the Tuba?

"Lead" pennies? (from the year I was born)

Mandatory Elementary school bank accounts?

Marcelling clips? (that's grandma stuff)

I'm not OLD.. I'm well ripened!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 24, 2005)

Geesh, I'm older than dirt , but then I knew that.  At the last family reunion one of my cousins commented that we now have 2 generations of old farts in the family , and she's younger than I am


----------



## Russell (Apr 25, 2005)

They still make Blackjack, and there are still vending machines w/ glass bottles and they still make wax soda bottles with little sugar water in it...well I guess that's right. I fall under the "still young" category


----------



## Spice1133 (Apr 25, 2005)

kadesma, you've got me beat, but I got there right after you.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 26, 2005)

Spice1133 said:
			
		

> kadesma, you've got me beat, but I got there right after you. [/QUOT] whew, Spice, I'm glad I'm not alone
> kadesma


----------

